# Guinea-Pig House



## Alicia2011 (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm getting another guinea-pig at the end of the month and I'd like to get another little house for their run. I like this one:
Cabins & Houses: great selection at zooplus: Two Storey Cabin for Small Pets

but I didn't know if they'd be able to use the little ramp? Has anyone got one of these? What do you think? Do your guinea-pigs use the upstairs part of it?

If this isn't a good house can someone recommend another little house please


----------



## Alicia2011 (Dec 27, 2011)

It doesn't matter, I've bought this one instead 

Rat Houses : Wooden Rabbit Chinchilla House Small 23x19x31cm : www.EquineCanineFeline.com the place to buy all your Pet Products, Horse Products and Pet Supplies online


----------



## Autaven (Dec 10, 2011)

Very cute. I used to put fleece on the top of those houses for my guinea pigs too as they would jump on top of it them. Athletic little things


----------

